# ACS Skills Assessment Document Details required



## vivek.rana (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi,

I am planning to apply for ACS skills assessment in November/December 2011.
By that time I will have 5 years of experience as a Software Engineer. I am little confused in ACS work experience requirements.

I have done Bachelor of Engineering in Electronics & Communication Engg. I do not know if this qualification falls under ICT qualifications.

If my qualification is not highly relevant to ICT Degree, then do I require 6 years of experience in ICT Profession?

Another thing I want to know is that how to submit the job experience/responsibilities letter?
Do I need the job details on Company Letter head?
Or can I submit on a notarized letter signed by my supervisor?

Please advise.

Vivek Rana.


----------



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

Vivek,

I would suggest you to go through ACS and DIAC website first, which will help you to determine your case much better.

If your bachelor is different than your ICT experience, then still you can apply to ACS via RPL (Recognition for Prior Learning).

You need all the possible documents to show the evidence of your work, starting from appointment letter, resignation letter, reference letters etc, all on company letterhead and have to be notarized.

I guess thats later stage for you, first gather all information visiting the websites i mentioned and then we can help you with there.

All the best.

Oz Migration





vivek.rana said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to apply for ACS skills assessment in November/December 2011.
> By that time I will have 5 years of experience as a Software Engineer. I am little confused in ACS work experience requirements.
> ...


----------



## vivek.rana (Sep 16, 2011)

ozmigration said:


> Vivek,
> 
> I would suggest you to go through ACS and DIAC website first, which will help you to determine your case much better.
> 
> ...



Hi Oz,

Thanks for the reply. I have already gone through the DIAC and ACS websites. From DIAC website I have got the information that I may qualify for the Skilled Migrant Visa subclass 175. I would be able to get 65 points as per the new rules.

But the only confusion is Skills assessment from ACS.
If I go via RPL, then I guess 6 years of experience would be needed in ICT Profession. But I have 5 years of experience.

How can I get to know if my qualification is relevant to ICT Skills?
I think the only way is to get skills assessment done or is there any other way?

Please advise.


----------



## kabilan (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi Vivek,

BE(ECE) will be considered under Grade B by ACS for the assessment and that means you need 6 years of experience.
I have a BE degree in ECE. Last year I had applied for ACS assessment and got assessed under Group B only.

It all depends on the % of ICT content in your curriculum

Refer PASA guidelines doc for ICT Major
A major in a Bachelor degree must have a minimum of two equivalent full-time semesters of ICT content. Such ICT content must progress through all years of the program with at least one third of it being at a demonstrably advanced level (final year level).
A Graduate Diploma or Masters degree that does not require an ICT major degree level qualification or equivalent for entry, being substantially undergraduate in content, must
• Contain a minimum of three semesters
• Contain a minimum of twelve units
• Contain two semesters of full-time equivalent ICT content
• Be underpinned by an ICT or non-ICT degree level qualification or an AQF Advanced Diploma or Diploma equivalent
• Have at least one semester of ICT study at a demonstrably advanced level


----------



## vivek.rana (Sep 16, 2011)

kabilan said:


> Hi Vivek,
> 
> BE(ECE) will be considered under Grade B by ACS for the assessment and that means you need 6 years of experience.
> I have a BE degree in ECE. Last year I had applied for ACS assessment and got assessed under Group B only.
> ...



Hi kabilan,

Thanks for the information. I also think that BE ECE would fall under Group B Qualifications. Below is an extract for Group B in PASA Guidelines document:

Applicants with a Diploma with a major or Bachelor Degree or higher with a minor in ICT and ICT skilled employment need to provide documented evidence that they have a qualification comparable to the educational level of an Australian qualification in line with the Australian Qualifications Framework (AQF) standards.

Qualifications include -
- Diploma or AQF Advanced Diploma with a major in ICT
- An AQF Bachelor (undergraduate) degree with a minor (sub-major) in ICT
- A Graduate Diploma, or higher qualification with a minor (sub-major) in ICT

All qualifications should be within a highly relevant field to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code. Also required is a minimum of five (5) years of full time professional ICT skilled employment in a field closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code. This skilled employment must be completed within the previous ten (10) years of the Skills Assessment.

Note: If the ICT qualification is not highly relevant to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code, a minimum of six (6) years of full time professional ICT skilled employment in a field closely related to the nominated occupation ANZSCO Code is required.

ICT Major
For an AQF Diploma or an AQF Advanced Diploma or overseas equivalent, the ICT content must be at least 50%.
ICT Minor
For a minor (sub-major) for a Bachelor degree the ICT content must be at least 20%.

As stated above, a minor should have at least 20% ICT Content. 
Does this mean if 20 % of subjects in my BE ECE Degree were ICT related, I may qualify with 5 years of work experience also?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sameer26 (Oct 22, 2011)

vivek.rana said:


> Hi kabilan,
> 
> Thanks for the information. I also think that BE ECE would fall under Group B Qualifications. Below is an extract for Group B in PASA Guidelines document:
> 
> ...



Hi guys,

I am a BE(in ECE) with 4 yrs of IT exp. After SSC i had done diploma(3 yrs course) in electronics and then 3 yrs BE(direct 2nd yr admission) in EXTC. In diploma I had three subjects of ICT and in BE 2subjects of ICT and also subjects related to microprocessors and microcontrolers.

Any idea how 20% of ICT content is calculated? Also any idea if my diploma marks would be considered? Considering my qualifications and exp, I feel I do not fulfill the eligibility criteria? Please help me clarify these.

Thank u so much


----------

